# Wood and Humidors?



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

Ive done some searching on the forum, and I cannot find what type of wood is best for a humidor. I saw an Humidor informational thread that talked about three types, but that led me to believe that Spanish Cedar is the best as it deters worms and doesnt impregnante flavors into the cigar!?!?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Spanish Cedar is the one.
(not really a cedar; it's a mahogany.)


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

You can spend days browsing the forum and see some really nice bought and handmade humidors. Some of us use plain old tupperware or coolers (Coolidor) for overflow and primary storage. I personally just have a moderate sized cooler with some old cigar boxes (empties) that I bought at a B&M that have the spanish cedar in them. There are also trays made of spanish cedar you can buy if you don't want to go the old box route and still want to use a cooler. Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

Stench said:


> You can spend days browsing the forum and see some really nice bought and handmade humidors. Some of us use plain old tupperware or coolers (Coolidor) for overflow and primary storage. I personally just have a moderate sized cooler with some old cigar boxes (empties) that I bought at a B&M that have the spanish cedar in them. There are also trays made of spanish cedar you can buy if you don't want to go the old box route and still want to use a cooler. Welcome to the dark side!


Right now my collection (small gathering) is requesting a pre-fabbed store bought variety. Im looking for one somewhere near the 25-30 cigar-holding capacity.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

yzingerr said:


> Right now my collection (small gathering) is requesting a pre-fabbed store bought variety. Im looking for one somewhere near the *25-30 cigar-holding capacity*.


Go bigger, trust me, you want at least a 100 count and it will still fill up quickly.


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

scottw said:


> Go bigger, trust me, you want at least a 100 count and it will still fill up quickly.


Ill prob have two. One for "specials" and one for "smoke often".

I never thought Id need a large one, but those deals at CI make it hard not to have a ton of sticks around!:clap2:


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

My first-ever online order was from Thompson's, and I got their Diamond Back 150. I liked it so much, I ordered another one only two weeks later. They were $89 each, helluva deal, IMO. Now they don't carry them anymore, or I would be seriously tempted to buy another one. 

I also have two, 150-qt Colman "Marine Extreme" coolers. I made some shelves for them, out of 1x2's and hardboard, and bases to stand them on, covered with felt on the bottom.

They're all full. All of them. At my current rate, I could probably smoke for two years, or more, with just what I already have. I should stop buying cigars, but I'm weak. I see a good deal on something yummy, I buy. It's an illness. I'm with the other Brothers, here. Go ahead and get one or two small ones, nothing wrong with that, but size does matter, and you'll probably need the 100+ in no time, unless you have a lot more willpower than I, and most of the Brothers, have. You'll also find that humidor sizes are mostly theoretical, unless you only buy petite coronas. If you put "normal" cigars in them, you'll get more like 80-90%.


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

PerpetualNoob said:


> My first-ever online order was from Thompson's, and I got their Diamond Back 150. I liked it so much, I ordered another one only two weeks later. They were $89 each, helluva deal, IMO. Now they don't carry them anymore, or I would be seriously tempted to buy another one.
> 
> I also have two, 150-qt Colman "Marine Extreme" coolers. I made some shelves for them, out of 1x2's and hardboard, and bases to stand them on, covered with felt on the bottom.
> 
> They're all full. All of them. At my current rate, I could probably smoke for two years, or more, with just what I already have. I should stop buying cigars, but I'm weak. I see a good deal on something yummy, I buy. It's an illness. I'm with the other Brothers, here. Go ahead and get one or two small ones, nothing wrong with that, but size does matter, and you'll probably need the 100+ in no time, unless you have a lot more willpower than I, and most of the Brothers, have. You'll also find that humidor sizes are mostly theoretical, unless you only buy petite coronas. If you put "normal" cigars in them, you'll get more like 80-90%.


Oh I totally understand!
I have already filled up the humidor that I havent even recieved yet!
I just placed an order with CI for more sticks, and I bought a box from the local dispensary...


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

mines cherry lined with Spanish cedar


----------

